# Breeder Northern Virginia



## Kkelley (Apr 6, 2012)

I am very interested in purchasing a German Shepard puppy or youg dog 2 yr or younger. Anywhere in No. VA., Virginia, West VA. Have owned GS for 20 Yrs the first out of Atley Ruger. 

Would love recommendations where to go. Thank you.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

The breed is "German Shepherd," not German Shepard. It will help you if you use the correct breed name when opening dialogue with breeders.


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Kkelley

Sure it was a simpel typo - i do ti al eht time.:laugh:

there are a few - 

Haus Juris - have 2 form Megan. Excellent 
Johnson-Haus & Blackthorn are a few more i hear good things from, believe there are a few more that are in the area also, can't think of them right now. Do a search for Viginia breeders here & you'll find them.

good luck & don't hesitate to ask any ?'s here. There's of good poeple here to help


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Kkelley said:


> I am very interested in purchasing a German Shepard puppy or youg dog 2 yr or younger. Anywhere in No. VA., Virginia, West VA. Have owned GS for 20 Yrs the first out of Atley Ruger.
> 
> Would love recommendations where to go. Thank you.


There are many poor breeders out there and you may buy an adorable puppy and end up with a nightmare with health and/or temperament issues.

PLUS a GSD isn't a GSD isn't a GSD. There are many different 'flavors' out there and the perfect dog for me may not be the perfect GSD for someone else. The most responsible breeders are aware of that and help with puppy selection (or recommend going somewhere else).

SO best thing is to make sure you read up on the following sites so the best breeders will consider you for their dogs!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

PLUS

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...79460-different-flavors-german-shepherds.html


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I highly recommend Johnson-Haus in Maryland. I have a puppy from them, and he is just perfect!!! :wub:


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a Blackthorn GSD and would (will) certainly go back to Christine for future dog(s). Christine at Blackthorn Working German Shepherds did an awesome job matching the puppy personality to our family's activity level and lifestyle. Highly recommended!!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

depends on what you are looking for.


----------

